# Electic Powered Bikes



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Anyone with advice or recommendations on Electric Bicycles. 
I've got a bunged up ticker and my wife is arthritic so we need a bit of power assisting.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

AS Bikes have a fantastic range of folding battery-powered bikes and the most amazing customer service too. I started with the 20 inch wheeled bike but recently moved up to the 26 inch for greater ease on rough ground now we are retired and planning to do more cycling. I have arthritis and this has given me back my ability to see the countryside and pop to the shops when we stop on the edge of town.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

As above, AS bikes at Coventry

http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/electrobike-plus-p-44.html?osCsid=afa2d36b70723a7ba52f1b0e927cdb5a


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours are not ASbikes but very similar, folding to fit in the garage, but we have since fitted a bike rack

Go for electric

that extra" hand" at your back pushing you on is bliss

Would never go back

aldra


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Peter & his AS team, are at most of the shows, if you can get to one nearby. 

We have had our 20" mk 2 bikes for a few years now and find them really good. 
Gives a few "proper lycra bikers" a fright at times :lol:


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Electric Bikes*

Have a look at Pro Rider Mobility


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We have a pro-rider electric bike and are very pleased with it.
A week or so back someone on here did a comparison with the AS and Pro-Rider. I think someone was selling one of each, but cant remember who

Waak I think, have a look here

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122805-electric.html+bikes


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The pro rider was an excellent bike and the reason for selling it was I bought 2 new ones at the Newark show having accepted an excellent offer to buy a 2nd one.

Pro rider,AS bikes and Gee bikes are all fairly similar specs and I think you will be happy with any of them.Make sure it a 250 watt motor and a 36v/10A battery to ensure maximum power and range.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Make sure it a 250 watt motor and a 36v/10A battery to ensure maximum power and range.


I don't have an electric bike and do not claim to be an expert, but I did a bit of research and so far as I can tell, the limit for power in the UK is 200 watts, otherwise you have to have it registered and insured, have the appropriate motorcycle licence, and wear a crash helmet. This is one case where the UK is unfortunately out of line with the EU standard which allows motors up to 250W.

This section of Direct Gov refers:
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_180320


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Philip,

I don't profess to be an expert either but if you look at the specs for the AS MK.3 and the Pro rider they are both described as 250 watt brushless motors.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure it a 250 watt motor and a 36v/10A battery to ensure maximum power and range.
> ...


I've had a look at the Driver Licensing website and it seems pretty unambiguous. I rang around some dealers, ones whose websites said that their bikes didn't need registering etc. even though their motors were 250w, and they all said the same, providing the bikes couldn't be powered over 15mph they didn't need licensing. When I pointed out what Driver Licensing said they just reiterated the 15mph and said they'd sold hundreds of these bikes without problems. I don't quite understand :?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So what is your query? 

I've had an electric bike for a few months one of best things I ever bought.

Greenie


----------

